# Just Purchased An '05 25 Rs-s



## Lessifam (May 22, 2007)

Well we took the plunge! Had our eyes on the new '07 but had an opportunity to pick up one from a dealer that belonged to a friend of ours (they traded it in).

We bought the 25RSS and it has less than 200 miles on it. Our friends hauled it about 30 miles away and parked it for 60 days each year and then put it in storage. It looks like it's in excellent condition and we're headed out for our maiden voyage this weekend.

We are so hopeful that the differences between the '05 and '07 won't impact us too much. I see here that many of you have had yours much longer than a couple of years and that speaks volumes to me.

If any of you have any advice about the differences between the model years, I'm all ears. It might clue me in for some modifications.









Thanks to all of you for the forum, it has been very helpful!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

congratulations! The 25RS-S is a great floorplan.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Lessifam,

Congrats on our recent purchase!

Enjoy your new Outback.

BTW, where y'all from?

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. I'm sure the differences between the two model years are outweighed by the difference in price. Enjoy.

Scott


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome To Outbackers

Looks like there are some changes between 2005 & 2007 mostly weight and holding tank size. The floorplans look the same.

Here is the link to help you see some changes in years Hope it Helps

Keystone RV - Montana, Sprinter, Cougar, Mountaineer, Springdale, Cabana, Tail-gator, Outback

Go to shop by brand / Outback

Click on Specifications / go to bottom of page

Click on each year show models for that year and some specifications

Click on your model show floorplan and specs. again

Ken


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lessifam
















to Outbackers 

AND Congrats on your 25rss!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Congratulations on your new Outback. The money you saved will help out on all those great modifications written up on Outbackers.com!


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Lessifam,

Congratulations, welcome and enjoy. Sounds like you made a very smart deal.

Now check out the rally threads, find a rally and join the fun.

Happy camping!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Lessifam,

Welcome to the site!









Congratulations on the Outback 25rss. We absolutely love ours.


----------



## Lessifam (May 22, 2007)

What a nice welcome! We are from Reno, NV. We are heading out on our maiden voyage this weekend for a 3 day dry camp. I have had the trailer in the front yard and have turned on all the lights, run the pump, the water heater, the furnace, the A/C, etc... and so far, so good. I bought extra fuses - oh, and I even made the beds already! I guess that's the effect of having a new toy!

I can already tell that I'm going to need to figure out how to acquire more outside storage. I know the bumpers aren't designed for extra weight, so I'm going to have to figure out how I can add one of those storage bins on the back. That would be a great addition.

There is plenty of storage on the inside, it's just the outside that is lacking...

Thanks for all of your nice comments!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the Outback purchase. You will love it along with Outbackers.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

You'll love that floorplan-----and also the money you saved! WELCOME


----------

